# Back to School Allowance. Am I entitled ?



## sarryan1 (4 Aug 2011)

Hi All

I am just wondering if ine of you kind folk , could help me answer a question regarding BTSA.

I am a single mum on no benifits only the medical card, working fulltime with a sizable mortgage to pay. After the mortgage is paid I am left with very little to live off, however I am just over the tresHold for FIS.

My question is would I be entilted to BTSA for my daughter. I am anxious as to where the uniform & books are going to appear from this year as I really dont have any money & am in the red badly as I have just came off a mortgage & reduced captial this month and it has swallowed all my income.

Looking forward to reading your replies


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Aug 2011)

Im nearly sure that you have to be in receipt of a social welfare payment of some sort to qualify but not 100%..


----------



## sarryan1 (4 Aug 2011)

Thanks for your reply suemoo1 , maybe others can shed some light on this.

Its time like this that makes me wonder m if id be better off in a parttime job.


----------



## Mongola (4 Aug 2011)

It is usually merans tested but I believe there are some "exceptions". 

I would suggest you visit: 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW75/Pages/2HowcanIqualify.aspx

All the info is there.


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2011)

You must be in receipt of a Social Welfare payment in order to be eligible for the Back to School Scheme.

The scheme is means-tested and there are no exceptions.


----------



## Mongola (5 Aug 2011)

From welfare.ie

"Payments to these customers will issue from the end of June 2011.
All other customers will be required to apply for the payment and the following rules and  qualifying conditions  will apply.
You *may* qualify if you and the qualifying child(ren) are living in the State and:

getting a Social Welfare payment (including Family Income Supplement) or a Health Service Executive (HSE) payment
*or*​
taking part in one of the following approved employment schemes or training courses and satisfy the other conditions
Back to Work Allowance (Employees) (BTWA),
Back to Work Enterprise Allowance (BTWEA),
Short-term Enterprise Allowance
Community Employment,
Revenue Job Assist,
Community Services Programme (Grant Aided Employees),
Job Initiative,
Workplace,
Youthreach,
Back to Education Allowance,
Vocational Training Opportunities Scheme (VTOS),
Area Partnership Scheme,
FÁS, Fáilte Ireland or LES training scheme, or
Rural Social Scheme.

*and*​
getting a Qualified Child Increase with your social welfare payment. Any child who this allowance is claimed for must be resident in the state..
*and*​
your household income is within the limits in either of the tables below. Household income includes:
your main social welfare or Health Service Executive payment,
income of any qualified children on Youthreach, and
other income including earnings before tax, but excluding PRSI and reasonable travelling expenses.

For the purposes of this scheme, we ignore income from Rent or Mortgage Interest Supplement, Family Income Supplement, Blind Welfare Allowance, home help, Domiciliary Care Allowance and Mobility Allowance. We also ignore any income from rehabilitative employment or training - up to €120 per week.​*Special conditions*

If you were entitled to the Back to School Clothing and Footwear Allowance while getting a social welfare or Health Service Executive payment before starting one of the employment schemes listed above, you may still be able to get the allowance as long as your *gross household income is €317.43 a week *or less and you continue to satisfy the conditions of the scheme. We do not take into account income from BTWA or BTWEA for the purpose of the €317.43 weekly income limit.
If you do not qualify for the allowance under these ‘special conditions’, you can apply for it in the usual way and will be subject to the income limits listed above.​*Back to Education Allowance or VTOS*

If you are getting Back to Education Allowance or taking part in VTOS, you can still get Back to School Clothing and Footware Allowance, or if you now have a qualified child, apply for Back to School Clothing and Footwear Allowance, subject to the income limits listed above."​


----------

